# HDR Test



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

First attempt at HDR...testing my camera's ability to sequence 3 shots at -1, 0, +1 (could have done 5 shots and could have made it +- 1/2 stop) and PS's auto HDR program.

What do you think?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That works great... Quite a subtle effect.

It is easy to overdo HDR and make it look too arty & obviously over processed. You have managed to avoid that.

Well executed - I like it. The subject matter makes the photo. :smile:



I am a fan of HDR too


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Although the shots themselves are excellent, what makes the blending look extra realistic is the cloud's definition - In the 3 'raw' photos, the definition is (pardon the pun) clouded but, after being worked on, the 'sand-dune' ripples are clear and the colours are natural-looking.

Excellent work yustr ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I just love the colouring in the first and last shots .. not quite sure what you are trying to do since I am not that advanced as to own a decent digital camera yet and play with all the functions .. but the scene is beautiful, the colours are a joy to behold and overall a worthy addition to any photo abum..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> I just love the colouring in the first and last shots .. not quite sure what you are trying to do since I am not that advanced as to own a decent digital camera yet and play with all the functions .. but the scene is beautiful, the colours are a joy to behold and overall a worthy addition to any photo abum..


You don't need a 'decent' digital camera to create an HDR (*H*igh *D*ynamic *R*ange) photo. I did one with my mobile phone...:grin:

The Idea is to take a light image that has oodles of shadow detail. Then a normal exposure. Then a dark image that has oodles of highlight detail.

The usual HDR set is -1 stop, correct exposure & + 1 stop. There are variations on this ranging from a 3 exposure set through to a 5 or 7 exposure set.

Then the various exposures are blended together using HDR software such as Photoshop or Photomatix Pro etc...

The first 3 images of Yustr's set are the varying exposures and the last one is the result of careful (very careful) blending of the three. This results in an image with a much wider dynamic rage of tones/colours than an ordinary digital camera can capture in a single exposure...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds Interesting, wonder how I can use that to my favour ...


----------

